# Positions Vacant



## snakehandler (Jan 13, 2010)

Snakehandler is expanding and we need more staff, we are seeking applications from people over 18 willing to work weekends throughout Victoria. For a full job description and application form please contact [email protected]
Applications close soon.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

why cant you do this sort of thing in QLD!!! Damn you lol


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 13, 2010)

Poggle said:


> why cant you do this sort of thing in QLD!!! Damn you lol


 
I agree!!


----------



## serpaint (Jan 13, 2010)

because the QLD government only *'just' *allows people to keep reptiles now and thinks it is still 1982 when its time to make rules...
same reason you can only find childrens, spotteds and stimsons in pet shops unless you are in 'another' state


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah its crap... i have been trying to hard to get something like that going!


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to move to Vic! lol


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 13, 2010)

We travel to QLD regularly to conduct courses, if the business keeps going the way it is we will need a collection in QLD...keep your eyes open for that one!!


----------



## serpaint (Jan 13, 2010)

Anna Bligh always says..."come back when your other hand has money for me." It's the only way we will see positive change that doesn't look 'red necked'. oh hang on?....


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

ohhhh keep me in mind! lol...


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 13, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Looks like I'll have to move to Vic! lol



Hopefully things will never get that bad!


----------



## Costa (Jan 13, 2010)

im interested. ill email you once im home...


----------



## euphorion (Jan 13, 2010)

Poggle said:


> yeah its crap... i have been trying to hard to get something like that going!



so why cant we all just form some group with exhibitors licencing, that allows us to do what they do elsewhere? seriously. would be a great opportunity to use schools and local shows to educate large numbers of people


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

you need someone with the knowledge of setting something like that up, i would by all means help out where ever i could if others were wanting to get involved


----------



## euphorion (Jan 13, 2010)

so... we cant do it because we dont have the experience but if we dont get the experience we cant do it anyway.... grrr. what does go into getting an exhibitors licence?


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

well i believe we could easily have the experience with snakes, i have been relocating and caring for elapids since i was 17, and i am more then willing helping others, its all the insurance and permits you require that would b the hard part. So far i have seen 2 lots here in qld one being Dreamtime Reptiles, whom weren't to bad but also another bloke i saw in toowoomba whom i didnt agree %100 what he was saying


----------



## voodoo (Jan 13, 2010)

For A demonstrators licence, you just need to proove your passion for conservation and proove that you demonstrate adequate knowledge and experience to educate others in herp conservation. Than its just $660 for the permit.
Use to love doing shows, but no time for it anymore.
Goodluck
Dee


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks very much for that Dee


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 13, 2010)

Dont forget the insurance and the setup. Our typical setup for a show excluding the animals and vehicle is $10,000, we have three of them, as well as setups for venomous snake handling courses, birthday parties and other events. When using venomous snakes the insurance goes up, once the business starts to make some money, insurance goes up, the more diverse the business, the more insurance goes up. You need to have a $20,000,000 public liability insurance and you should have a $5,000,000 professional indemnity insurance policy as well ( you are making public statements and giving advice, you can be held liable for it).


----------



## Andie (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry this is going so far off topic...

Is the $20,000,000 public liability a requirement or just what you guys do to be safe? I got quotes a few months back but it was only for $10,000,000 public liability and $5,000,000 professional Indemnity.

I am always getting requests from places where I work or have contacts to do lessons with my pets (they want to pay me to) but I have to say no because of the stupid license...


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 13, 2010)

How about SA? what's wrong with us???? HELLOOOO????? lol


----------



## itbites (Jan 13, 2010)

Dipcdame said:


> How about SA? what's wrong with us???? HELLOOOO????? lol


 

Ah I'd go into it but we'd be here for days :lol:


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 13, 2010)

$20,000,000 is what is required for agricultural shows and schools....most industries now want between 20,000,000 and 50,000,000


----------



## Poggle (Feb 15, 2012)

in qld yet ??


----------



## longqi (Feb 15, 2012)

voodoo said:


> For A demonstrators licence, you just need to proove your passion for conservation and proove that you demonstrate adequate knowledge and experience to educate others in herp conservation. Than its just $660 for the permit.
> Use to love doing shows, but no time for it anymore.
> Goodluck
> Dee



My last qld licence was $1700+ plus insurance
aami adelaide gives best insurance rates $810 for 20mil with no vens


----------



## wokka (Feb 15, 2012)

like most businesses its a matter of achieving the critical mass to pass the financial breakeven and make a profit. Simply put it costs much the same to do 10 shows a year as it does to do 110. 10 wouldn't cover costs but 110 would!


----------

